# Hotmail "permanent failure" Error (limit on how many messages can be sent)



## modtang (Oct 15, 2003)

I work in IT and one of my clients is unable to send e-mail to Hotmail addresses. Everyone else sending via the same mail server seems to be getting them through with no issues. Hotmail's support is pretty weak so I'm trying to figure out what's going on here. This is the sanitized error message.



> Reporting-MTA: dns; mail05.blah.blah.net.au
> 
> Final-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
> Action: failed
> ...


I'm thinking that the e-mail address no longer exists (but the client swears it does. he could be wrong) or that our domain may have been blacklisted for some reason. We're not sending ridiculous amounts of e-mails to Hotmail addresses (I checked the mail server) so I don't think the "We have limits for how many messages can be sent per hour and per day" applies.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. I've been sitting here for around 90 minutes using Google to try to solve this problem with no success. :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Hotmail "permanent failure" Error (limit on how many messages can be sent)*

The message of how many messages is coming from Hotmail not your server. 76 delivery attempts does not appear to be correct.

It does appear you are not alone in this.
New Issue Or Old Not Resolved - Network Solutions Forums

Perhaps this user is on a block list. Might want to contact Hotmail directly concerning this issue.


----------



## Sarahts01 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Hotmail "permanent failure" Error (limit on how many messages can be sent)*

If you have some technical knowledge then try this Troubleshoot 550, 553, and relay-prohibited errors - Outlook - Office.com


----------

